# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > مقاله: آموزش جاوا به صورت PPT

## Metaldevil

سلام به همه دوستان
من چند تا اسلاید آموزش جاوا که خلاصه شده کتاب Java How To Programming هستش رو از کتابهای دایتل گیر آوردم که به مرور زمان اونها رو یرای استفده دوستان روی سایت می زارم.

----------


## Metaldevil

این کتاب 23 درسه که سعی میکنم تیکه تیکه براتون بزارمش رو سایت
الانم 4 درس اول رو براتون گذاشتم. :لبخند:

----------


## Metaldevil

خوب اینم درس 5 و 6. :لبخند:

----------


## Metaldevil

درس های 7 و 8 و 9. :لبخند:

----------


## Metaldevil

درس های 10 و 11. :لبخند:

----------


## Metaldevil

درس های 12 و 13 و 14. :لبخند:

----------


## Metaldevil

تازه فهمیدم 29 درس هستش. :خجالت: 
اینم درس های 15 و 16 و 17. :لبخند:

----------


## Metaldevil

درس های 18 و 19 و 20 و 21. :لبخند:

----------


## Metaldevil

درس های 22 و 23 و 24. :لبخند:

----------


## Metaldevil

درس های 25 و 26. :لبخند:

----------


## Metaldevil

و درس های 27 و 28 و 29.
موفق باشین. :لبخند:

----------


## valizadehmr

از شما متشکرم بابت ppt جاوا

----------


## hammedd110

واقعا فوق العاده بود  ممنون

----------


## m.rahmani.abrar

با تشکر از مطالب بسیار مفیدتون

----------


## mr.mahdi777

واقعا مرسی از زحمتت.

----------


## yegane8

این رو چطوری اجراش کنم error میده میگه insert valume (-1)

----------


## amirfallahi

خیلی ممنون بابت فایل های خوبی که اپلود کردید, خیلی استفاده کردم

----------

